# Matrix 4 Resurrections: Zwischen "schlechtester Film des Jahres" und "starker Neuanfang"



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Matrix 4 Resurrections: Zwischen "schlechtester Film des Jahres" und "starker Neuanfang"*

					Matrix Resurrections ist im Kino angelaufen. Viele werden sich nun fragen, ob Teil 4 an das Niveau des Erstlings aus dem Jahre 1999 anknüpft. Kritiken sind an der Stelle jedoch wenig hilfreich. Denn was den einen ein guter Neuanfang ist, geißeln andere als schlechtesten Film des Jahres. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Matrix 4 Resurrections: Zwischen "schlechtester Film des Jahres" und "starker Neuanfang"*


----------



## manimani89 (23. Dezember 2021)

der 1. kommt auf gute 8,7 punkte? das ist überragend und zählt zu denn besten filmen allerzeiten und ist weit weg von gut


----------



## c0da (23. Dezember 2021)

Der 1. Teil war halt zu dieser Zeit vor allem Technisch richtig stark. Ich glaub Matrix war mein 1. Film auf DVD, das beeindruckte dann noch mehr. Also man sollte immer berücksichtigen zu welcher Zeit ein Film raus kam wenn man dessen Ratings betrachtet.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Dezember 2021)

Habe es gestern geschaut, der Film war ganz ok und hatte definitiv seine guten Momente, aber das Matrix Feeling fehlte leider oft, auch weil leider viele bekannte Gesichter von damals nicht mehr mitspielten.


----------



## Julian K (23. Dezember 2021)

c0da schrieb:


> Der 1. Teil war halt zu dieser Zeit vor allem Technisch richtig stark. Ich glaub Matrix war mein 1. Film auf DVD, das beeindruckte dann noch mehr. Also man sollte immer berücksichtigen zu welcher Zeit ein Film raus kam wenn man dessen Ratings betrachtet.


Denke auch, dass es viele Leute gab, die den ersten Teil eher als technisch grandioses Action-Feuerwerk sahen, als unbedingt nach dem tieferen Sinn zu fragen.
Natürlich wurde auch viel über die Metaebene des Films gesprochen und diskutiert, aber eben bei Weitem nicht von allen. Teil 2 und 3 hatten dann schon nicht mehr den "Vorteil" des ersten Teils und waren storytechnisch teils immens konfus - im Grunde war da meiner Meinung nach schon der Lack ab.

Habe mich seit der Meldung über den vierten Teil schon gefragt, was genau das soll. Nun scheint sich meine Skepsis ja zu bestätigen (ähnlich bei Bourne und dem Notanker Matt Damon wieder zurückzuholen - obwohl die Geschichte um ihn auserzählt war). Zum Glück zerstören solche Experimente für mich persönlich nicht die früheren grundsätzlich tollen Filme.


----------



## bynemesis (23. Dezember 2021)

werde nie  verstehen, warum viele Teil 2 so schlecht finden.
Der war auf Augenhöhe mit Teil1.

Teil 3 war mir zu wenig Matrix (dieses geballere gegen die Maschinen etc. - zum einschlafen).

Teil 4 war übrigens gut. Aber heute ist es ja angesagt, wenn man hatet / ein Hater ist oder Drachenlord würde sagen: Haider.
Ein dummer Youtuber sagt "etwas ist ************************" und alle Schafe hinterher genauso. Kann ich bitte wieder das Internet von vor 10-15 Jahren zurück haben, ohne die ganzen Nobrainer? danke.


----------



## Ben das Ding (23. Dezember 2021)

Krass! Sind mal eben 18 Jahre zwischen dem letzten und 21 Jahre zwischen dem ersten und dem vierten Teil! Quasi eine Coming-of-Age Ära! Habe damals alle Filme im Kino gesehen und bin natürlich im Besitz der Matrix Blue Ray Sammler Box. Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. Habe viel positives gehört.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

Mir sind die Kritiken egal. Ich überzeuge mich selber im neuen Jahr.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Dezember 2021)

Dass der Film die Gemüter etwas spaltet, war abzusehen. 

Den "Wow!"-Effekt von Teil 1 wird es dieses Mal natürlich nicht geben. Aber ich denke schon, dass Matrix 4 zumindest gut ist. Mehr erwarte ich nicht.


----------



## Mystforce1978 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe ihn gerade gesehen ! Tue ich mal Einfach so als wenn es denn Film gar nicht gibt ! Und echt Schade um die Zeit da hatte Cyberpunk am Erscheinungstag mehr Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## HenryNgyn (23. Dezember 2021)

Habe den grade gesehen im Kino fand den jetzt nicht schlecht deutlich besser als Teil 2 & 3 ..


----------



## Kaimanic (23. Dezember 2021)

Habe ihn auch eben gesehen. Fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht. Das Ende war halt ein Bisschen meh.


----------



## B00ya (23. Dezember 2021)

Ja ich bin auch verwirrt, Filmstarts haut ne Kritik mit 4 von 5 Sternen raus aber upped ein Video auf Social Media dass "Matrix 4 der Schlechteste Film überhaupt" heisst .. ja watn nu .. egal geh ich schauen, bin großer Matrix Fan!


----------



## bynemesis (23. Dezember 2021)

B00ya schrieb:


> aber upped ein Video auf Social Media dass "Matrix 4 der Schlechteste Film überhaupt" heisst



clickbait zieht immer. besonders wenn man etwas schlecht reden kann zu nen großen Thema.
natürlich will jeder wissen, was daran schlecht ist -> daher wird geklickt.


----------



## Julian K (23. Dezember 2021)

bynemesis schrieb:


> Teil 4 war übrigens gut. Aber heute ist es ja angesagt, wenn man hatet / ein Hater ist oder Drachenlord würde sagen: Haider.
> Ein dummer Youtuber sagt "etwas ist ************************" und alle Schafe hinterher genauso. Kann ich bitte wieder das Internet von vor 10-15 Jahren zurück haben, ohne die ganzen Nobrainer? danke.


Und so bist Du offenbar der Meinung, dass Leute die den Film aus Gründen eher nicht so toll finden, Schei** reden und Deine positive Meinung über den Film die einzig richtige wäre?

Kleiner Tipp: Damit wärst Du dann der Nobrainer.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Dezember 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Habe es gestern geschaut, der Film war ganz ok und hatte definitiv seine guten Momente, aber das Matrix Feeling fehlte leider oft, auch weil leider viele bekannte Gesichter von damals nicht mehr mitspielten.


ja, ganz okay, eher mittelmaß.... 
am anfang all die "nostalgie-reminder", das war teils spassig... aber neo, will hier nix verraten aber zähl mal die momente auf, in denen neo eine schusswaffe in der hand hatte.
die 2,5 stunden haben sich für mich wie 5 stunden angefühlt...
ich liebe den ersten teil, einer meiner all time favourites, der zweite war schon wesentlich schwächer aber viel besser als der dritte. jetzt beim 4ten teil, da riecht es für mich sehr himberig.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2021)

Habe den Film noch nicht geschaut, bin da mit gemischten Gefühlen. Die Trilogie war recht gut und gehört zu den besten FIlmen die ich je geschaut habe, aber der 4. Teil öffnet eine bereits geschlosse Geschichte, zumindest im Film geschlossen.

Wenn dann ein paar Rollen von anderen Schauspielern gespielt werden dann fehlt etwas von früher, man hat die Schauspieler mit dem FIlm verknüpft. Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus war einfach Super, erinnert ihr noch an die Stelle, wo er vor einer Gruppe steht und eine Rede hält? Für mich einer der besten Szenen mit ihm! Und jetzt ist ein anderer der Morpheus. 


Ich warte mal ab wie die Kritiken werden und entscheide dann ob ich denn schauen will.


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Dezember 2021)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe den Film noch nicht geschaut, bin da mit gemischten Gefühlen. Die Trilogie war recht gut und gehört zu den besten FIlmen die ich je geschaut habe, aber der 4. Teil öffnet eine bereits geschlosse Geschichte, zumindest im Film geschlossen.
> 
> Wenn dann ein paar Rollen von anderen Schauspielern gespielt werden dann fehlt etwas von früher, man hat die Schauspieler mit dem FIlm verknüpft. Laurence Fishburne als Morpheus war einfach Super, erinnert ihr noch an die Stelle, wo er vor einer Gruppe steht und eine Rede hält? Für mich einer der besten Szenen mit ihm! Und jetzt ist ein anderer der Morpheus.
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir den Film eben gegeben.

Erwarte halt nicht "zu viel". Bzw. erwarte nicht das, was dir die Vorgänger geboten haben. Matrix 4 bietet Matrix, aber auch viele andere Dinge, die für sich genommen nicht schlecht sind, aber eben auch manchem Fan vor den Kopf stoßen kann und wird. Wenn du dich an diesen Tipp hälst, kriegst du zumindest einen guten Film. 

Einige Ideen und Szenen fand ich echt gut und gelungen umgesetzt. Der Film geht auch sehr selbstironisch mit der Tatsache um, dass die Geschichte, die in den Vorgängern erzählt wurde, ja eigentlich abgeschlossen ist. Gleichzeitig erklärt der Film aber auch halbwegs nachvollziehbar, warum Neo und Trinity überhaupt noch am Leben sind. Vlt. etwas fadenscheinig, aber nachvollziehbar.

Andere Dinge fand ich nicht so geil. Man merkt halt aber auch, dass Keanu Reeves wohl auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ist.  So agil und sportlich wie vor 20 Jahren ist er nicht mehr und das sieht man auch.


----------



## tallantis (24. Dezember 2021)

War ein guter Film, nicht lebensverändernd, aber gut. Muss auch akzeptieren, dass Liebe ein zentraler Punkt ist, die erklärenden parts gaben doch einiges an Nostalgie. Schade, dass Weaving nicht mitmachen konnten.


----------



## HisN (24. Dezember 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Andere Dinge fand ich nicht so geil. Man merkt halt aber auch, dass Keanu Reeves wohl auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ist.  So agil und sportlich wie vor 20 Jahren ist er nicht mehr und das sieht man auch.



Vor allen in den endlos langgezogenen Prügelszenen .... voll der Abschalter


----------



## tallantis (24. Dezember 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Andere Dinge fand ich nicht so geil. Man merkt halt aber auch, dass Keanu Reeves wohl auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ist.  So agil und sportlich wie vor 20 Jahren ist er nicht mehr und das sieht man auch.


Stimmt auf jeden Fall, aber ging für mich sogar in den meisten Szenen. Aber wenn es sehr langsam wurde merkte man schon das Getanze statt einem Gekämpfe bei einigen, nicht nur bei Keanu. War dann wie bei Morpheus im ersten Film eine zu saubere Choreo. Aber sind eben auch keine martial artists. Jackie Chan war auch als Opa noch ein glaubwürdiger Kämpfer.


----------



## Hannesjooo (24. Dezember 2021)

Der 4. Film will unglaublich schlau daher kommen zeigt aber einen Neo auf dem Klo,
es wirkt als wäre der Film eine Satire des ersten Teil und nichts davon kann ich ernst nehmen.
Action is ok auch die Kamera aber der Film ist so dumm.
Nichts an dem Teil kann ich ernst nehmen.


----------



## B00ya (24. Dezember 2021)

bynemesis schrieb:


> clickbait zieht immer. besonders wenn man etwas schlecht reden kann zu nen großen Thema.
> natürlich will jeder wissen, was daran schlecht ist -> daher wird geklickt.


Ja aber dann können sie in ihrer Offiziellen Kritik keine 4 von 5 vergeben


----------



## mkm2907 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe Matrix Resurrection gestern im Internet runtergeladen und angesehen. Es gibt bessere Film, aber es gibt auch schlechtere. Ich würde den Film als durchschnittlich bewerten, denn ich bin kein Fan von vielen Fortsetzungen. Bei Filmen wie "Freitag der 13 Teil 17" oder "Halloween Teil 23" sinkt mein Interesse sehr, weil ich bereits weiß was gespielt wird, es sind nur Variationen vom ersten Teil. Der erste Teil war meistens originell aber die folgenden Teile sind doch nur ähnliche Varianten vom Original.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Dezember 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass der Film die Gemüter etwas spaltet, war abzusehen.
> 
> Den "Wow!"-Effekt von Teil 1 wird es dieses Mal natürlich nicht geben. Aber ich denke schon, dass Matrix 4 zumindest gut ist. Mehr erwarte ich nicht.


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Solange er nicht so blöd wie die beiden letzen ist sollte das passen.


----------



## Speedbone (24. Dezember 2021)

Also der Film ist Schrott jeder Matrix Fan sollte den Film meiden und die Trilogie als abgeschlossen erachten . Am Anfang hat mich schon gestört dass sie  ca 30 Minuten fast 1 zu 1 den ersten Matrix Teil zeigen nur in schlechter und da das nicht reicht , werden auch noch Sequenzen aus den Vorherigen Teilen auf Displays im Film immer wieder  gezeigt. 
Dann Keanu Reeves mit Bart und die Langen Haare .... Sie passen perfekt in John Wick aber doch nicht in Matrix. Wenn wir schon bei unpassend sind : Laurence Fishburne würde wenigstens das Zeitliche Bild kompletttieren aber nein wir haben 2 "alte" Leute und plötzlich einen jungen Morpheus.
Das ganze wirkt wie ein billig China Imitat dies mag auch an der neuen Darstellerin liegen. 
Wenn ihr die ersten 45 Minuten vergessen könnt beginnt wenigstens ein minimales  Matrix Gefühl hier möchte ich nicht Spoilern aber erwartet nicht zu viel.
Für mich war es leider nach dem Motto : Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Moonzone (24. Dezember 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Der 4. Film will unglaublich schlau daher kommen zeigt aber einen Neo auf dem Klo,
> es wirkt als wäre der Film eine Satire des ersten Teil und nichts davon kann ich ernst nehmen.
> Action is ok auch die Kamera aber der Film ist so dumm.
> Nichts an dem Teil kann ich ernst nehmen.



Die Dummheits-Hauptauszeichnung bekommen dieses Jahr eher die Kommentare - Und danke dafür, dass du uns noch einen zur Verfügung gestellt hast.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Dezember 2021)

Mir hat er gut gefallen, er zeigt die neue Matrix, wie es der Architekt gesagt hat es wird nicht die letzte sein.
Ein guter 4. Teil, beim nächsten wird es sicher Actionlastiger. Es ist auch 30 jahre nach Teil 3 also geht der schon klar.Thomas Anderson als Entwickler der 3 Matrix Spiel, fand ich Klasse. Guter 4. Film, das klappt ja nicht immer beim 4. Teil!


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (24. Dezember 2021)

Auf jedenfall geht es wieder um FrauenPOWER 
Das Thema dieser Generation

= neoNEO?


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Dezember 2021)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Mir hat er gut gefallen, er zeigt die neue Matrix, wie es der Architekt gesagt hat es wird nicht die letzte sein.
> Ein guter 4. Teil, beim nächsten wird es sicher Actionlastiger. Es ist auch 30 jahre nach Teil 3 also geht der schon klar.Thomas Anderson als Entwickler der 3 Matrix Spiel, fand ich Klasse. Guter 4. Film, das klappt ja nicht immer beim 4. Teil!


Tatsächlich spielt der Film 60 Jahre nach Teil 3.


----------



## Rollora (24. Dezember 2021)

bynemesis schrieb:


> werde nie  verstehen, warum viele Teil 2 so schlecht finden.
> Der war auf Augenhöhe mit Teil1.
> 
> Teil 3 war mir zu wenig Matrix (dieses geballere gegen die Maschinen etc. - zum einschlafen).
> ...


etwas seltsam über Schafe und Nobrainer zu sprechen um anschließend die Meinung zweier anderer (noch dazu Youtuber oder Influenza) zu zitieren statt die eigene wiederzugeben. Früher nannte man das einen Selfown


----------



## MarcHammel (24. Dezember 2021)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Also der Film ist Schrott jeder Matrix Fan sollte den Film meiden und die Trilogie als abgeschlossen erachten . Am Anfang hat mich schon gestört dass sie  ca 30 Minuten fast 1 zu 1 den ersten Matrix Teil zeigen nur in schlechter und da das nicht reicht , werden auch noch Sequenzen aus den Vorherigen Teilen auf Displays im Film immer wieder  gezeigt.


Immer wieder kehrendes Element ALLER Matrixfilme ist das Déjà-vu. Es ist eigentlich nur logisch, dass Matrix 4 dieses Element aufgreift. Der Film ist (aufgrund der Zeitspanne zwischen Teil 3 und 4) meiner Meinung nach ja nicht nur eine Fortsetzung, sondern auch ein Reboot. Ein Neuanfang. Vieles ist bekannt, aber vieles ist eben auch neu. Vor allem die Matrix. 

Der Film geht dabei auch sehr bewusst damit um, dass viele Szenen quasi "1 zu 1" übernommen wurden.


Spoiler



Beispielsweise das erste Aufeinandertreffen zwischen Morpheus und Neo auf der Toilette. Morpheus wollte auch mal so theatralisch rüberkommen, wie der Morpheus in Teil 1, merkt dann aber selbst und äußert auch selbst, dass das nicht geklappt hat und dass das irgendwie nicht so cool rüber kam...Weil Toilette und kein Donner und Regen.



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es hätte mich gewundert, wenn Matrix 4 KEINE Elemente und Szenen aus den Vorgängern aufgreift, wiederholt oder neu zeigt. 


Speedbone schrieb:


> Dann Keanu Reeves mit Bart und die Langen Haare .... Sie passen perfekt in John Wick aber doch nicht in Matrix.


Wieso nicht? Auch Neo altert und hat ein Selbstbild von sich, das sich in der Matrix spiegelt. Andere Menschen in der Matrix sehen ihn (in Teil 4) übrigens als alten, ergrauten Mann.

Außerdem war Keanu Reeves zum Zeitpunkt des Drehs ja auch mit John Wick 4 beschäftigt, soweit ich weiß. 



Speedbone schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei unpassend sind : Laurence Fishburne würde wenigstens das Zeitliche Bild kompletttieren aber nein wir haben 2 "alte" Leute und plötzlich einen jungen Morpheus.
> Das ganze wirkt wie ein billig China Imitat dies mag auch an der neuen Darstellerin liegen.


Darsteller*in*? Dachte, der Morpheus-Darsteller wäre männlich.  

Der Morpheus in Teil 4 ist halt nicht der gleiche Morpheus, wie in den Vorgängern, sich seines alten Ichs aber bewusst. Letztlich ist dieser neue Morpheus auch nur ein digitales Konstrukt, ehemals Agent. 



mkm2907 schrieb:


> Ich habe Matrix Resurrection gestern im Internet runtergeladen und angesehen.


Ich frage mich grad ernsthaft, warum man öffentlich damit hausieren geht, dass man einen Film illegal runtergeladen hat.


----------



## Hannesjooo (24. Dezember 2021)

Moonzone schrieb:


> Mimimimimimimi ich habe nicht verstanden was freie Meinungsäußerung ist und beleidige in meinem Post dämlich


Kommst du nicht klar mit freier Meinung oder was veranlasste dich zu so einem Hirnfurz?
Ich finde den Film dumm und wie du dich darüber aufregst, zeigt wie deine Intelligenz hier tickt.


----------



## stolle80 (24. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt schon gute Fortsetzungen von Filmen...auch  Teil 4 kann sehenswert sein. Das ist  a nur noch kuhmelken auf hohen Niveau. Die hätten aber eher sein Prolog  drehen müssen. Mit neuen schauspielern zB.  Die Leute die sich denken Film im Netz angesehen haben. Haben doch Geld gespart den im Kino zu gucken wäre es jetzt echt nicht wert.


----------



## Karotte81 (25. Dezember 2021)

Das ganze Ding ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf. Und Keanu, sorry, aber du verwandelst dich nicht mehr für die Rollen. Ob John Wick, Johnny Silverhand oder Neo, er sieht überall gleich aus.

Ist nicht der Gamebreaker, aber für mich einer von vielen Gründen dass es einfach uninspiriert wirkt. Und die ganzen anderen Schauspieler, mein Interesse an dem Film hält sich leider stark in Grenzen.


----------



## pietcux (25. Dezember 2021)

Meins nicht. John Wick ist Neo...warum nicht.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Dezember 2021)

Das ist das hinten rangetackerte Happy End für Teil 3 und totale 2G+ Verschwendung.
Der 4. Teil hat die gleiche Krankheit wie Rise of Skywalker. Während man den Film zum ersten mal sieht, könnte man sich darauf einlassen und von Moment zu Moment macht er Spaß. Aber dann hat dein Hirn einmal kurz Zeit nachzudenken und dann zerfällt der Film in alle Einzelteile, weil kaum eine Aktion Sinn ergibt. Die Szenen sind halt im Film drin weil man sich gedacht hat, dass das als Szene gut aussieht.

Der erste Teil hatte eine reale Welt und die Ereignisse in der realen Welt haben alles andere bedingt. Es gab einen Krieg zwischen Mensch und Maschine, deswegen infiltrieren Leute die Matrix und suchen nach dem Einen der den Sieg für die Menschheit bringt. Smith wollte das verhindern und mehr hat es nicht gebraucht damit alles was die Crew macht einen Sinn ergibt. Das Genre mischte SciFi mit Noir und KungFu. Die Befreiung von Morpheus gehört zu den besten Shootouts aller Zeiten.

Die Fortsetzung stellt die Fans dann auf eine harte Probe, denn Noir als Genre fliegt raus, Superheld im Stil von Superman kommt rein, Kung-Fu bekommt ein Upgrade auf Anime Dragonball Niveau, SciFi Action bleibt, die Autobahn Verfolgungsjagd ist imo bis heute unerreicht. Gibt keine besser Verfolgungsjagd (knapp dahinter Fury Road). Aber ganz wichtig, die Aktionen der Protagonisten machen weiterhin Sinn weil die echte Welt diesen Konflikt besitzt gegen den angekämpft wird. Dann natürlich wieder großer Plottwist, der Krieg in der echten Welt ist ebenso eine Illusion wie die Matrix selbst. Alles Inszeniert um die Population unter Kontrolle zu halten. Klasse Plottwist, aber bittere Pille die Zuschauer gekostet hat. (Neben dem Genre Wechsel schon die zweite blutende Wunde). Spätestens wenn der Merowinger beweist wie schlau er ist und der Zuschauer merkt dass er zu dumm ist dessen Gedanken zu folgen kostet es zum dritten Mal Zuschauer, denn damals gab es keine 30 Minütigen Youtube Erklärvideos die im Detail aufgeschlüsselt haben was da gerade passiert ist. Mancher wird sagen, dass es keine Filme braucht die man erst auf Youtube erklärt bekommen muss um sie zu verstehen, wozu ich nur sagen kann, für den Fall empfehle ich Battleship, die ersten 28 Minuten sofort überspringen, braucht kein Mensch, danach hat man dann 100% hirnlose Action.

Der dritte Teil nimmt dann den Superheldenteil wieder etwas raus und geht volle Kanne in Richtung Robot-Anime. Wer von Teil 1 auf Teil 2 schon Genre-Stress empfunden hat, für den wird es jetzt wirklich schlimm, denn von SciFi Mystery Noir ist nichts mehr übrig. Aber über allem thront weiterhin der Konflikt zwischen Mensch und Maschinen der die Richtung vorgibt. Matrix hat immer diesen Unterbau aus "smash the System", die Welt ist wie ein Druckkessel aus dem Neo ausbrechen will. Die Aktionen der Protagonisten ergeben weiterhin Sinn auf Grund der Welt in der sie sich befinden.



Spoiler: Teil 4



Teil 4 erklärt mit keinem Wort welche Vorkommnisse in der echten Welt erfordern, dass man Neo sucht, bzw. findet, oder befreit, oder dann den Frieden mit den Maschinen riskiert indem man Trinity hinterher befreit. Zudem sind die Kungfu Szenen ein schlechter Abklatsch und das einzige Kung Fu das Neo wirklich kann ist ein Force-Push. Smith greift Neo an? Force Push. Leute schießen auf Neo? Force Push? Helikopter Angriff? Force Push. Zombies? Force-Push. One Punch Man hat mehr Moves als Neo! Zudem sind die Action Szenen jenseits der 20 Minuten Marke Mittelmaß. Die Action Sequenz am Ende wirkt wie ein Left4Dead Trailer. Gut, wenn man von einem Left4Dead Trailer sagen würde er sähe aus wie die Matrix. Umgekehrt? Kein Qualitätsmerkmal. 

Vor dem letzten Drittel wird die Spannung aufgebaut und alle Crew redet davon wie gefährlich es ist was sie tun und dass sie dabei alle draufgehen werden. Was in den ersten drei Filmen ok gewesen wäre, da wäre deren Opfer des eigenen Lebens ja wenigstens für den Sieg im Krieg Mensch vs. Maschine gewesen. Hier riskieren die ihr Leben, damit Neo sein Date bekommt, jenseits davon gibt es keinen Grund.

Matrix 4 ist nicht mal der Versuch ein Drehbuch zu schreiben das Sinn macht oder den Vorlagen gerecht wird. Sowas rotz ich in ein Fanfic Forum in der Hälfte der Zeit die in diesem Post steckt und kassier dort zurecht nur Downvotes.

Deswegen ist hier Schluss und ihr könnt beruhigt daheim bleiben.


----------



## pietcux (29. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die schöne Erklährung des gestern gesehenen Films. Du bist als Matrix Kenner sicher zu recht enttäuscht. Ich hatte nicht so hohe Erwartungen und bin hinterher froh recht gut unterhalten geworden zu sein. Und die schönen neuen Liegesitze im Cinemaxx Freiburg genossen zu haben. Wir vier Kumpels hatten einen netten Kinoabend mit Pizza vorweg. 
Der Film war sicher nicht schlechter als das Marvel Zeugs der letzten Zeit.


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Januar 2022)

Der Punkt, warum ihn viele Matrix Fans schlecht finden, vor allem wenn man kurz vorher noch die anderen Teile gesehen hat:

Die ersten Teile, vor allem dann ab dem 2., hatten einfach was von diesem "badass" Neo, der Auserwählte, den alle unterschätzen. Er macht die coolsten Kampf-Moves und ist einfach kult.
Im 4. Teil ist das alles so ein bischen traurig.
Die ersten Teile sind schon so lange her und dann kommt der 4., der alles ein bischen ins lächerliche zieht und nur noch wie ein Schatten von damals ist.
So nach dem Motto, dass dieses ganze Feuerwerk der Filmgeschichte von damals einfach nicht von Bedeutung war. Im direkten Vergleich sind die Stars von damals auch nur noch alt und haben ihre besten Schauspieljahre hinter sich.

Wer damit nicht klar kommt, sich nun auf ne andere (wenn auch unnötige) Sichtweise einzulassen, für den ist der Film der größte Mist.
Wer damit klar kommt, bekommt zumindest mittelmäßiges Entertainment mit etwas Nostalgie.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

pietcux schrieb:


> Der Film war sicher nicht schlechter als das Marvel Zeugs der letzten Zeit.


Ich habe den Film am Montag auch gesehen und muß sagen da ist jeder Marvelfilm besser.


----------



## pietcux (9. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film am Montag auch gesehen und muß sagen da ist jeder Marvelfilm besser.


Unsere Geschmäcker sind wohl recht verschieden.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

pietcux schrieb:


> Unsere Geschmäcker sind wohl recht verschieden.


Kann vorkommen.   Aber ist ja nichts schlimmes.


----------

